# New Scorpions from the Philippines



## AbraxasComplex (Jul 30, 2008)

So I recently got a few inverts from the Phlippines. He gave me some scientific names, but I am not too sure about how correct he is. Please help identify them correctly if you can. I also want to know how venomous is the Lychas sp.? I understand the Lychas sp. from Australia is considered quite venomous, but can find no information on the one from the Philippines.


This is the Liocheles australasaie (?). I took pictures as soon as I opened the box.













One with babies... and on a quarter.









Here is the Lychas sp. 

























One of the females with a few babies (my camera could not focus to get a close enough picture).


----------



## Athlon2k2 (Jul 30, 2008)

Beautiful scorps. Looks like there was a little munching going on with the first bunch and those Lychas sp? are awesome.


----------



## Newports (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, very very nice scorps you got there.
I especially like the liocheles sp.

Yeah I noticed that too athlon. Guess they got too hungry lol


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jul 30, 2008)

Yah, the female that had the babies had 5 on her back and 3 in the mouths of a couple other scorpions as soon as I opened the package. The Lychas seem to be more communal than this species, but oddly enough the supplier stated the opposite.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## halendrix (Jul 30, 2008)

nice one... hope you can enjoy our local scorps, those are parthenogenic spp. they kind of little H.paucidens hehehe...   goodluck to the broods..


----------



## ANTHONY.T (Jul 30, 2008)

Excellent species :clap: 

Anthony.T


----------



## Vincent (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice additions 
The Lychas sp are Lychas infuscatus


----------



## lychas (Jul 30, 2008)

very jealous, love Liocheles australasiae but hard to find in aust, probably overlooked most of the time when people are collecting thinking they are just juvies


----------



## calum (Jul 30, 2008)

very nice scorps. the lychas is very pretty.


----------



## redknee_freak (Jul 31, 2008)

i use to have 3 of those Liocheles australasaie before, would be nice to have them again

i lovwe those Philippine sp.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jul 31, 2008)

Does anyone know the venom strength on these little guys (preferably the Lychas)


----------



## inverts (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice additions, congratulations


----------



## lychas (Jul 31, 2008)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Does anyone know the venom strength on these little guys (preferably the Lychas)


dontknow about this species but i got done by a Lychas papuanus a couple of years back, nothing to severe but was a little painful


----------



## hardtohandle (Aug 5, 2008)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Does anyone know the venom strength on these little guys (preferably the Lychas)


Im not sure but I think Philippine Lychas are level 2...


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Aug 5, 2008)

I love the last 2 pics.


----------



## tabor (Aug 5, 2008)

The Lychas are likely Lychas infuscatus.


----------



## markalmiesarona (Feb 22, 2011)

hello im mark almie im from the Philippines ..  I also find that kind of  scorpion in our yard its was so small and as what I see in our back yard its was feeding an " ant "  its inject an grab its prey an start eating it ..then after its eat I get him and put it in the jar an study its for more than a month ...


----------



## Marcilisiuos scorpious (Feb 5, 2017)

AbraxasComplex said:


> So I recently got a few inverts from the Phlippines. He gave me some scientific names, but I am not too sure about how correct he is. Please help identify them correctly if you can. I also want to know how venomous is the Lychas sp.? I understand the Lychas sp. from Australia is considered quite venomous, but can find no information on the one from the Philippines.
> 
> 
> This is the Liocheles australasaie (?). I took pictures as soon as I opened the box.
> ...


I also found one but it's a bit big I don't know it's features and it's real name.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Oroborus (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm just thrilled to see another Canuck scorp lover - and in BC!  Please keep us apprised of their progress.  I know I would be interested if you establish a sucessful breeding program. I was in the Philippines last year and saw some really cool spiders and beetles, but no scorpions unfortunately. Cheers!


----------



## Toxoderidae (Feb 5, 2017)

Oroborus said:


> I'm just thrilled to see another Canuck scorp lover - and in BC!  Please keep us apprised of their progress.  I know I would be interested if you establish a sucessful breeding program. I was in the Philippines last year and saw some really cool spiders and beetles, but no scorpions unfortunately. Cheers!


This thread is from '08. Good luck getting a response.


----------



## Oroborus (Feb 5, 2017)

Toxoderidae said:


> This thread is from '08. Good luck getting a response.


Yup, should've looked closer. Oh well.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Feb 6, 2017)

Oroborus said:


> I'm just thrilled to see another Canuck scorp lover - and in BC!  Please keep us apprised of their progress.  I know I would be interested if you establish a sucessful breeding program. I was in the Philippines last year and saw some really cool spiders and beetles, but no scorpions unfortunately. Cheers!



Well you're in luck. I am still active and keeping bugs. I did breed these species, but ended up finding new homes for them when I moved from Calgary to Vancouver. Currently I'm in the process of getting some Chaerilus celebensis for a breeding project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oroborus (Feb 6, 2017)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Well you're in luck. I am still active and keeping bugs. I did breed these species, but ended up finding new homes for them when I moved from Calgary to Vancouver. Currently I'm in the process of getting some Chaerilus celebensis for a breeding project.


Excellent.  If you have any other interesting inverts surplus to your needs let me know. Cheers!


----------



## Pipa (Feb 11, 2017)

Very cool , unusual scorpions ... Congrats and have fun with them !! Let us know if you ever sell babies .


----------

